# WTF. IM A SUPERHERO



## madvillian (May 29, 2013)

I don't know if my symptoms relate 100% to dp or dr, but lets see. My number one thing that always trips me out is, my constant self observation. It's like I'm always watching myself. I reach for something in the fridge, I'm tottatly 3rd personally looking at my self. I'm walking, I'm always watching my self. As I'm writing this on my iPhone , I'm watching my weird ass fingers just go on typing. Nothing feels real. I'm almost never in the present moment. Never in my body. Never in my complete self. I'm either a superhero or a complete nutcase.

Someone help me...


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I felt the same way when i had it :] youre normal


----------

